# Los Gatos Creek Trail dam traverse is open



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

The Los Gatos Creek Trail dam traverse is open to those of you that use this Santa Cruz to Los Gatos route. This paved section of bike trail which is on the face of the dam should (I haven't used it myself) make for a more pleasant (than the dirt path next to the spillway that has been used the last few years) ascent/descent between the top of the dam and the bottom of the spillway. The entrance for the descent is off of Alma Bridge Road on the north side of the east end of the dam.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Yeah, riding up that gravel hill was a b***h.


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Yeah, riding up that gravel hill was a b***h.


Of course, some could do it and some couldn't. You're in the former group; I couldn't. But should be able to do the traverse route.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

I enjoyed coming down the gravel - about the only time on my road bike that I've had to "get back behind the saddle" in MTB-style. Awesome that there's a paved path up now.


----------

